# Spain or Portugal



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hopefully we plan to get away about the 3rd January for aprox 8 weeks. The shopping list is almost complete with Gaslow,Sat Nav,All the Aires/ACSI etc. We just wondered if people have a preference for Spain or Portugal and their reasons. Our aim is to head straight down to Portugal and then see what happens.
Thanks.
Graham


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Dont forget your health card and vehicle documents ...I think Portugals weather can be a bit worse then Spain in the winter as they are right on the Atlantic......but not always the case though 
Have great time 
Brian


----------

